# New Blades



## robert flynt (Apr 17, 2015)

These are some I'm going to try to save for for the International Custom Cutlery Exposition this September in Kansas City MO. The first one is ringed gidgee from Kevin and the other one with wood handle knife is briar wood from ChrisK.


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 17, 2015)

Sorry had trouble with posting pictures.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 11


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 17, 2015)

Wow - Nice work Robert. The stag handle wins for me. Is that Sambar? I really like that collar under the guard too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 17, 2015)

Nice knifes and sheaths!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 17, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Wow - Nice work Robert. The stag handle wins for me. Is that Sambar? I really like that collar under the guard too.


Thanks Scott, Yes, It is sambar stag I sent to Culpepper to have dyed. It is getting almost impossible to get good sambar stag at a decent price any more.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Apr 17, 2015)

Beautiful Robert. I have to learn to do bolsters. Really clean look.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 17, 2015)

I always look forward to your post Robert, these are beauties!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 17, 2015)

All very nice Robert! Im partial to the 1st n 3rd in this group

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 17, 2015)

Ultra cool! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 17, 2015)

All of them are beautiful, hard for me to pick a favorite. Flynt quality is hard to top .... except by another Flynt. Sure am bummed we couldn't make it back down.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Apr 18, 2015)

First two are my favorites. Very precise as always. Can you tell me what is the finish on the last, the briar burl handle. It looks so shiny and excels my finishes.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 18, 2015)

I keep coming back to see if I can pick a favorite. If you put a knife to my throat and forced me to pick one, I guess I'd have to ask that the knife you put to my throat be the first one. Not because I sent the wood for the handle but because of everything else. Although I do love that ringed gidgeee. Althoguh that second one is neck and neck with it and I don't isually like antler etc. that thing is gorgeous. 

You gonna enter any of them in a show or just sell them?


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 18, 2015)

Molokai said:


> First two are my favorites. Very precise as always. Can you tell me what is the finish on the last, the briar burl handle. It looks so shiny and excels my finishes.


Tom, The first two are my favorites also. The blade on the first one was made from Chad Nichol damascus , the guard and spacers are Brad Vice damascus. The blade on the 2nd one is made from Bob Eggerland damascus and the guard, collar and pommel is made from Chad Nichols damascus which has a unique pattern. I used three coat of CA on the briar using 0000 steel wool between coat and a final buff using green rouge from RW Wilson. Tom I want to say, I am sorry for hijacking you post. Your country and architecture is beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 18, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I keep coming back to see if I can pick a favorite. If you put a knife to my throat and forced me to pick one, I guess I'd have to ask that the knife you put to my throat be the first one. Not because I sent the wood for the handle but because of everything else. Although I do love that ringed gidgeee. Althoguh that second one is neck and neck with it and I don't isually like antler etc. that thing is gorgeous.
> 
> You gonna enter any of them in a show or just sell them?


Remember when I said it would be saved for something special, well this was it! I am thinking about entering the first two for judging at the Kansas City Show. If they are sold before this show it will be with the stipulation I can borrow them for that show.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## therichinc (Apr 23, 2015)

@robert flynt are you going to the Blade show in June? I will probably be there. Not setting up just going to see some people and see if I can find any deals haha.


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 23, 2015)

therichinc said:


> @robert flynt are you going to the Blade show in June? I will probably be there. Not setting up just going to see some people and see if I can find any deals haha.


Yes, I will be going but like you, just to buy material and visit. I will have a vendors pass so we are driving up the day before the show starts so I can go in at 7:00 AM.


----------



## NeilYeag (Apr 24, 2015)

Robert do you do the leather work as well. It is also amazing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## mrbelvetron (Apr 24, 2015)

In love with the stag! They are all awesome though.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 24, 2015)

NeilYeag said:


> Robert do you do the leather work as well. It is also amazing.


Yes, I try hard but I'm not as good as I would like. I suppose it's because it is something I don't care a lot about doing, but good sheath makers work is expensive so I do it out of necessity.


----------

